# Service side detection system



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

This popped up on my Screen today. Anyone have this problem yet? Where are the sensors located on the diesel or are they just the 2 outermost rear bumper sensors


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

sparkola said:


> This popped up on my Screen today. Anyone have this problem yet? Where are the sensors located on the diesel or are they just the 2 outermost rear bumper sensors


Yup, from my understanding, it's not that rare if you live in a state that gets lots of snow. Ours has gone out multiple times, and this last time, it's no longer covered under the warranty of the warranty repair, and would be about $700 to fix, so I declined it. They did do the inspection and let me know which sensor it was, so I'll replace that myself, perhaps, this year. And I'll seal the living **** out of the connection.

I'm not entirely sure _where_ in the bumper they are, though. Anybody happen to have the part number, as well?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

As already mention by MP81 this is a common issue for those who have wet winters. I've had both of my sensors replaced under GMPP. They are expensive to replace as customer pay because they must be programmed to the car and are not a simple plug and play. 

They are positioned inside the left and right bumper covers immediately behind the rear tires and in direct exposure to road splash. As a result I expect mine will go out again. Hopefully before my GMPP expires.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> They are positioned inside the left and right bumper covers immediately behind the rear tires and in direct exposure to road splash. As a result I expect mine will go out again. Hopefully before my GMPP expires.


So I'd still have to get the dealer to program the new one, even if I install it, yeah?


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll have to check with my scan tool and see which sensor it is. Perhaps I can program it through the scan tool. I do have bidirectional capabilities on my tool maybe I'll get lucky. If it's just a corroded plug connection, that might be cleanable.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks on the locations I just reached up in each side and can feel them At least they're easy to get to


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they do not need to be reprogrammed. Should come programmed. But don't quote me on it. I had to get one of mine changed a year into owning my car.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

GM PARTS DIRECT @$200 Plugged in new one functioned like it would work but still shows service side detection on screen dealership says $75 to program


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

I can see why it went bad. It's nasty in there!!!!!


----------



## denno (May 2, 2017)

What is the part #?


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

There are different parts numbers for different years


----------



## denno (May 2, 2017)

Mine is 2013. I can't even find the part listed on the GM parts Web site.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

22971841


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I've had this message come up a few times now and would always go away after a startup or two. It looks like my luck finally ran out. We had a huge rainstorm the other day and the next morning when I turned my car on I got the dreaded message. I was hoping after a day or two of some high temps the sensors might dry out and start working again. This doesn't seem to be the case. I'm pretty bummed. $700 sounds darn steep for something that could break again basically at any moment. I'd love to just go with out, but I bought the safety package for these sensors and I've come to rely on them (I'm shocked at how often people think it's ok to ride in someone blind spot). It looks like the best bet is to buy the sensors and just have the dealer install them and program them...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If you do buy new ones, silicone the living **** out of them so they are permanently sealed. 

We did not think it was worth the cost of getting new ones. We got it more for the backup sensors anyway - those will still work without the blind spot sensors, by the way.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

MP81 said:


> If you do buy new ones, silicone the living **** out of them so they are permanently sealed.
> 
> We did not think it was worth the cost of getting new ones. We got it more for the backup sensors anyway - those will still work without the blind spot sensors, by the way.


Ultrasonic backup sensors will work, cross-traffic will not, as they use the radar blind spot sensors. I had to replace one of mine very early in my car's life.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

If you haven'tq done it yet, that is a code that the negative battery cable will throw. It's $20 and 2 minutes to replace. If it's not under warranty and you want to throw parts at it I would start there.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> If you haven'tq done it yet, that is a code that the negative battery cable will throw. It's $20 and 2 minutes to replace. If it's not under warranty and you want to throw parts at it I would start there.


This is very interesting. I've noticed that sometimes the sensors will work just fine; I'll shut the car off, go into a store or something, come back out start the car and the message will appear. I've noticed it's quite random. It pretty obvious that the sensors still work, just not all the time. Very strange. I did have the negative battery cable replaced awhile back. Is it possible it's bad again. That being replaced sure beats the $700 for new sensors (that still may not work).


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I was having an issue with the radio going on and off for no reason. I asked them to change the cable the last time the car was in the shop, and I was told they wouldn't because there were no codes for that so no warranty cable. Anyway I put a new battery in the car shortly after that and the radio hasn't done anything since. I'm still planning on replacing the cable, it's just not high on the list right now.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

So i went and got this checked out. Sure enough it's the dreaded module that has been discussed above. The codes it threw were B101D-00 (Faulty Right Side Object Sensing Module) and B094C-58 (R/S Object Detection Module Perform); I'm not sure if this is the same part, or two different ones. Does anyone happen to know the part numbers that I will need to order? The dealer quoted me $650 parts and labor; much too steep for my blood (considering the timing belt and water pump repair is only $200 more). I've been looking around and the module that I think I need is listed at $238. Even with programming and labor costs, I think this should get the repair taken care of for well under $500. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

sparkola said:


> This popped up on my Screen today. Anyone have this problem yet? Where are the sensors located on the diesel or are they just the 2 outermost rear bumper sensors


I had that message pop up a few weeks after I bought mine. It came on while raining twice in row. I took it in a few months after while getting my oil change and the dealer said they could find nothing wrong.

A few months after that my passenger side blind spot monitor stopped working. I took it back and they again said nothing is wrong and even said they drove it and it works, yet it would never work for me, ever. After taking it back a third time they asked me to go with a test drive with them to show it wasn't working, but when I showed up to go on the test drive they said they are just going to replace it without the test drive. They finally replaced it under warranty and the blind spot monitor now works again, though it illuminates when it is raining and stays on. I am not sure why it does that. 

I have not seen the service side object sensor error after the initial two times.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> As already mention by MP81 this is a common issue for those who have wet winters. I've had both of my sensors replaced under GMPP. They are expensive to replace as customer pay because they must be programmed to the car and are not a simple plug and play.
> 
> They are positioned inside the left and right bumper covers immediately behind the rear tires and in direct exposure to road splash. As a result I expect mine will go out again. Hopefully before my GMPP expires.


So I just had the right sensor and the wiring harness replaced at the dealer today. This is now the third right sensor I have. Understanding the the right (curb) side of the car gets the worst splash. 

I was really hoping that GM would release a revised part for the sensor module - but it doesn’t look like it as 23133813 is listed on the repair order. 

Again this cost was covered by my GMPP at no charge. But with two hours labour my service advisor told me the customer pay would have been $908 + HST = $1,026. 

I have less than a year and a half left of coverage in my GMPP. I wonder if it will pay for the next failed sensor - or if I will?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> So I just had the right sensor and the wiring harness replaced at the dealer today. This is now the third right sensor I have. Understanding the the right (curb) side of the car gets the worst splash.
> 
> I was really hoping that GM would release a revised part for the sensor module - but it doesn’t look like it as 23133813 is listed on the repair order.
> 
> ...


it would be a shame if it failed 17 mos from now


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Any idea if this sensor is failing in a warmer climate with no salt being used? I live in the Midwest there is salt here for 3 months, my parents live in Florida for th winter and have this system on a Suburban.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Any idea if this sensor is failing in a warmer climate with no salt being used? I live in the Midwest there is salt here for 3 months, my parents live in Florida for th winter and have this system on a Suburban.


My theory is that the failure isn't as prevalent (or existent at all, perhaps) on crossovers or SUVs/trucks, since they sit higher up, keeping these more out of the splash zone.

The majority of the failures seem to be in areas with winter/salt.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Over 110K here in AZ and not a hiccup with mine yet. So as far as dry climate goes......


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Is there anything that can be done to slow this issue down or eliminate it in the snow salt zone?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Is there anything that can be done to slow this issue down or eliminate it in the snow salt zone?


weather proof the connection of the sensor to the plug


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup. If I ever replace ours, I'm using a lot of silicone to seal those fuckers.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Are they in rear bumper? I have 1700 miles on mine and should be perfect, should do it now


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Are they in rear bumper? I have 1700 miles on mine and should be perfect, should do it now


lay under the car on the inside of the bumper, imagine the path of water splashing up from the tires, bingo thats where they are cant miss em

thin rectangle with wires goin into


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

What I've ended up doing on mine is pulling the sensors out and cleaning the connectors with MAF cleaner. The wire harness connector gets filthy and full of dirt. It's a pretty horrible design. Once clean, I seal around the base of the sensor connector with a thick bead of dialectic grease. Then I fill the side of the connector where it's open with the grease to keep out the dirt. The back side of the connector has a rubber piece in that helps keep the dirt out from that side.

Doing this keeps the false positives while raining to a minimal. Hopefully it helps the sensors last longer. My passenger side rear has failed twice, once while I owned it and once before.


----------

